

Show HN: Memnio – remember anything faster - yodaiken
http://memn.io/

======
birchtree
[http://ankisrs.net/](http://ankisrs.net/)

------
Spittie
I was interested by the title. So I followed the link, but no screenshot/no
presentation/anything (I see you're working on it, but wanted to point it
out).

So, since this is HN and usually good stuff get posted here, I decided to sign
up anyway. I put my name/mail here, and got the confirmation email.

But, as I forgot that my cookies where blocked (I pretty much always do), the
site decided to throw a "non-compatible error" to me, and now I can't get it
to work with my code, or to send me a new code. (For some reasons, it seems
that I don't get a new mail even if i put some dots or add a + tag to my
mail).

Also, the page just break if I use tab to switch to the next input box. See
[http://spittiepie.com/img/up/1373685796db5.png](http://spittiepie.com/img/up/1373685796db5.png)

In the end, I didn't manage to actually try it. Guess I could try with a
different email, but I don't really feel like opening a new account just for
this.

~~~
yodaiken
We don't change codes in between signup attempts with the same email address,
so the original email/code combination should work. If you keep having issues
and want to help out, it'd be great if you could an email over to
support@memn.io with your email and browser/OS.

We'll fix the tab bug, thanks for letting us know.

~~~
Spittie
Thanks for the quick reply, I tried again and the code is not working.

I'll later send a mail to support, as now it's quite late for me.

------
veven
Just a heads up, the Chrome plugin Ghostery blocks "Get the free beta >"
element. I'm not sure why it does this, but I feel it's worth mentioning
because the number of people installing Ghostery has increased lately.

~~~
yodaiken
Thanks, I'll try to figure out what's going on.

------
webwanderings
I thought I am reading a joke, a landing page with just a text under Show HN
category. But then I read a comment below about Ghostery block. I think I'm
okay with using Memrise.

~~~
yodaiken
While we work on trying to get Ghostery to play nice, you can try out the main
app at [http://memn.io/app.html](http://memn.io/app.html)

------
pathikrit
I have been working on something like this: try
[http://vocowl.com](http://vocowl.com)
([http://github.com/pathikrit/vocowl](http://github.com/pathikrit/vocowl))

~~~
ukoki
me too! [http://cardflashapp.com/](http://cardflashapp.com/)

------
drhodes
On chrome/linux the tops of the almost all text has shaved off, no matter the
zoom level. [http://imgur.com/cOWUTkM](http://imgur.com/cOWUTkM)

~~~
yodaiken
Is the problem resolved for you?

------
josephpmay
I really liked your sign-up process. Like it's probably my favorite sign-up
process of what I've experienced.

------
v1tyaz
How is this different from Memrise or Anki?

~~~
useruseruser
Yes, could the OP please elaborate on this? The above mentioned SRS systems
are pretty good at what they do and since the learning algorithm really cannot
be that sophisticated, I have a hard time seeing how you can improve on them.
Also, you don't seem to have native apps. Compare that to, say Anki, which has
everything covered from desktop, to web to mobile (although Android only I
believe). While yours is a web app, but I don't think it's very nice to use on
the desktop (like, cursor is an arrow even on links). It's too mobile
oriented, but then you might as well go with a native app.

------
t0
Do you have screenshots?

~~~
yodaiken
We're working on making the landing page have more images, but in the meantime
it's really easy to sign up for a free account.

------
OGC
Less text, more showing. I read your landing page twice and can't recall
anything except "something, something flashcards". Sign up is "hidden"
somewhere up right.

Assume i'm an idiot, the sign up form needs work, clicking the placeholder and
_then_ typing is one action too much.

Style your form in a universally accepted fashion, not what out think looks
good (i'm talking out of my ass here, but that's what i noticed at first
glance)

Edit: Why is there a sign-in link on the sign in page, whut

~~~
yodaiken
I'm not sure what you mean by sign in link on the sing in page or sign up
being "hidden". Could you elaborate?

~~~
MWil
where the hell is it? I re-opened the page 3 times to try and locate it and
even came back here to try and find it.

~~~
yodaiken
On [http://memn.io/app.html](http://memn.io/app.html) (you won't see the link
for some reason if you have Ghostery installed), you should be greeted with a
sign up page [1]. If you have already made an account, you can click the "Sign
In" link in the top right corner to switch to the Sign In form.

If that's not working, I'd appreciate it if you could email support@memn.io
with your browser/version/OS.

[1] ([http://imgur.com/jQeY60N](http://imgur.com/jQeY60N))

